# J&K Outdoor Products Sportvu Camera



## SPYPOINT (Mar 15, 2010)

Check out the SPYPOINT SC-Z9 sportcam. It's waterproof, light, camouflage color or black and comes with mounts for a scope, bow, helmet and forehead.

Specs :

-waterproof down to 30 ft.
-640 X 480 video resolution 
-video with sound recording
-shock resistant
-USB and TV-OUT ports
-user friendly
-Kit includes : USB and video cables, 4 mounting brackets(scope, bow, helmet,forehead )
-micro-SD card memory recording ( up to 8 GIG )

Check the website: www.spypoint.com


----------

